# Location could be everything?



## sls (Jun 30, 2014)

Does CMHR have any horses in foster care in Arizona? There have been several people asking me about adopting a mini. I tell them one of the best places they can go to adopt a horse that really needs a home is with you and let them know to check out your website & facebook. Some of the feedback I get is they are looking to see the little mini in person before adopting to see if they would make a good match for them and their family? So this got me thinking, does CMHR offer a resource to see the city & states where the Foster minis are located, so they could make arrangements to go see them?

Just a thought.


----------



## Marty (Jun 30, 2014)

We have had no foster home applications approved for Arizona.

All that information about the location of the horses is on our website on our adoption page. We give the town and state of each horse.

Anyone interested is welcome to go see them in person by contacting us to set up an appointment.


----------



## sls (Jun 30, 2014)

Okay, I was just wondering if there was a quick location map. Guess not. Hopefully, some of the ones I send your directions will provide wonderful homes.

Sherry


----------



## Marty (Jul 5, 2014)

Actually I had a map and took it down because it changes so much

Thanks for sending people our way


----------

